

You Are All Soft Embrace Chaos ‘Antifragile,’ by Nassim Nicholas Taleb - dmm
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/17/books/antifragile-by-nassim-nicholas-taleb.html?pagewanted=all&_r=1&

======
001sky
Michiko Kakutani (角谷 美智子 Kakutani Michiko?, born January 9, 1955) is an
American Pulitzer Prize-winning critic for the New York Times. ...

 _Salman Rushdie has called her "a weird woman who seems to feel the need to
alternately praise and spank".[9] In a June 2005 interview with Rolling Stone
magazine, author Norman Mailer criticized Kakutani as a "one-woman kamikaze"
who "disdains white male authors" and deliberately "bring[s] out your review
two weeks in advance of publication. She trashes it just to hurt sales and
embarrass the author." Mailer also said that The New York Times editors were
"terrified" of Kakutani, and "can't fire her" because she's "a token", "an
Asiatic, a feminist".[10] Jonathan Franzen called her “the stupidest person in
New York”[11] and an "international embarrassment".[12] Moreover, in recent
years, Kakutani's particularly harsh reviews of books by famous authors (for
example, John Updike's The Widows of Eastwick[13]) are followed by usually
milder or decidedly positive reviews of the same titles by other Times
reviewers.[14]_

\-- From Wikipedia.

